# What do you feed your dog



## sanderson27 (Sep 28, 2010)

Being that sanderson was my first dog I did not really know about specialty brand foods vs supermarket brands (iams, purina). I wanted to see what people feed their dog. After learning about how much junk goes into supermarket brands, I chose blue buffalo for food and treats. Sanderson loves both and has never been happier. I am afraid that many dog owners are not informed about the "junk" brands.


----------



## Linz (Feb 7, 2010)

Winnie (my 2 1/2 year old pug) is eating Orijen Red Meat right now. I'm planning to rotate her between the 3 adult Orijen varieties, possibly including some of the Acana formulas as well. My 3 year old Golden Retriever, Cooper, is eating Taste of the Wild High Prarie (Bison) right now. I rotate him on the TOTW formulas. I just bought a bag of the new TOTW... lamb I think (?)... so we'll see how it goes. I tried him on Orijen and he couldn't handle it.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I have fed Loki a wide range of foods - Acana, TOTW, Orijen and now most recently, EVO Red Meat.


----------



## tecjunkie (Nov 1, 2009)

I feed mine Wellness small breed formula. Pretty good food. I used to buy from grocery stores, but I have read from reports and my vet that grocery store food is not the best to feed your dog. I buy my petfood from Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I feed Whole Earth Farms currently, but plan on switching to 4Health and then once I get my boyfriend used to the idea, I'm upgrading to Taste of the Wild. I found some Rotations food on sale the other day and bought some. Sydney likes it but I probably won't seek it out again.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

My gang eats Fromm 4-Star. We rotate thru the flavors. Right now they are eating the Whitefish & Potato (this is the one they eat the most).


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Bosley has been itchy since I got him (2 months) and he had an ear infection then and another I caught before it was too itchy or painful. I did a lot of reading on the Dog Food forum about these symptoms being caused by food ingredients. I have gone through the Blue Buffalo Life Protection formula for small breeds (chicken and turkey), Wellness CORE (grain free but chicken and turkey) and he was still itchy/scratching. So 2 weeks ago I bought one pound sample bags of all 3 Orijen flavors. Bosley didn't seem too interested in the red meat and I was worried about the chicken/turkey, so we went with the fish. I just went back and got a large bag the other day.

I also bought the Tropiclean medicated shampoo and didn't use any conditioner last time I bathed him. He has still been a bit itchy/scratchy. His stool has been much better on the Orijen Fish and hopefully his skin or allergy problem improves over time.

I even wonder if the Advantage wasn't all that effective following a bath in between the applications? He was groomed yesterday and I applied a new dose of Advantage this morning so I hope to see no itchy/scratchy at all soon.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy moved from kibble to kibble and ended up eating home made chicken/beef/rice for 3 years. She was still itchy but didn't smell bad anymore.
Max did the same but after eating the home cooked food for 6 months moving on to raw food and loving it for nearly 3 years. He never had any issues with food.
Artie came here eating Natural Balance Duck and Potato and is nearly done with his first bag of Before Grain Buffalo as he is supposed to stay away from grains AND fish. NB and BG both have fish oil and that seems to be okay, no bad itchies.


----------



## anjolina (Sep 30, 2010)

I fed My dog with various kind of food. I schedule these all at definite interval. These foods are Orijen, Innova EVO Dog food, Chiken Soup for Dog, Chicken, Beef, Pork, Turke etc.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Acana right now, he's been eating it since March-ish, I think? We rotate between Grasslands and Prairie.

He's eaten one bag of Orijen Regional Red as well, and one of Go! Endurance in between this and done great on those, too.


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

I feed Camaro Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey and Potato formula. I've switched to the Salmon and Potato, but he didn't seem to like it as much.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

nutro ultra - acana mix


----------



## Jazzy's Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

I feed mine Nutro Ultra. I love the idea of all the superfoods. It's the only food I've seen so far that has such a large variety of them. Jazzy loves this food too! I can't get her to touch anything other than the Ultra. :0)


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I'm big on variety. So I feed one kibble (Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream) and then in her evening meal it's a mix of the kibble and half a can of food. Those cans include Taste of the Wild, Merrick, Evanger's, Blue Buffalo, Instinct, and anything else that looks good. She gets a ton of variety in the canned food. Sometimes I also leave out the canned food and give her a bit of real meat (like salmon or hamburger, cooked up especially for her with no spices).


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

We do a combo of Innova with a variety of healthy home cooked meats/fish/veg ..organs once a week.We plan to eventually move to raw.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

I feel like I am a bad owner as I have fed my dogs supermarket brands (anything without much colouring but has been mainly Nature' Gift). I feed those kibbles in the morning before i leave with yoghurt, tinned tuna, or some left over. I feed raw (lamb/chicken) evening. My dogs are healthy-they rarely have had runny poo, vomit, or constipation. 

I am not into those commercially available food for dogs (and of course human) and try to apply my own belief "less is more".


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

We feed our Tollers raw for the most part. There is much less poop in the backyard and with 7 dogs, that's a plus. We've noticed an increase in energy and overall health since making the change.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

our dogs are fed a prey model raw diet.


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

I feed my boy 2.5 Chicken leg qtrs raw, 8oz of blue berries, 2 raw eggs, 1 slice of american cheese or 8oz of cottage cheese.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Our dogs are eating Fromm's Gold Large Breed Adult, and they LOVE it! It has a smaller size kibble which seems to work well for my kids and is unusual for a large breed formula.


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

I feed Buddy and Dia on Orijen and Acana brands, occasionally shifting flavors every few months or so. Buddy is allergic to grains so we have to be real careful with food and treats so he's a healthy boy! =)


----------



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

I've been rotating Sam on TOTW up until recently, but it's been giving him bad gas so right now he is on the remainder of his TOTW, Solid Gold Barking at the Moon, and Canidae Beef and Fish. I plan on rotating through several combinations of different brands until I find out what he does best on.


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

Sunshinewolf said:


> I feed my boy 2.5 Chicken leg qtrs raw, 8oz of blue berries, 2 raw eggs, 1 slice of american cheese or 8oz of cottage cheese.


Yum!! Heck, that looks good enough for me to eat. lol I might cook it first though.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Kuma is on a raw diet.


----------



## josh83 (Jan 26, 2010)

I rotate between the 3 Orijen flavours.


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

We feed a raw diet and Honest Kitchen.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I feed EVO red meat bites to my kids. Works wonderfull well. No stinky gas, no globs of "soft-serve" poo...they eat it like its steak mignon, &...it just works for us ..(trust me, other brands didn't)..


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

my boys eat prey model raw. iorek has eaten many different kibbles from canidae to evo to orijen and none of them worked. no fun to have a sammy with runny poops! brom has had go! kibble and orijen kibble and they didn't agree with him either. they are doing wonderfully on raw.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

They eat what is on hand/thawed  For instance, yesterday Dude had Merrick grain-free kibble for supper. This morning, he had canned evangers with a home made biscuit. Tonight I have NV raw thawed out, he'll get that. Probably tomorrow morning I'll give him THK with yogurt. It really does depend, and variety seems to suit my dogs and my time well  Tag gets mostly the same stuff. Within a week, they all have kibble, canned, raw, THK, and home-made stuff. They both have iron guts. Auz OTOH does best with kibble (Royal Canin, TOTW, and Diamond give him the best results) with a bit of canned tuna or yogurt. Raw in any form just doesn't seem to agree with him.


----------



## John Rambo (Oct 9, 2010)

Chicken Soup rotated with Solid Gold Wolf KIng...and table scraps.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I am big on mixing it up, too.....I feed one or two raw meals, then a kibble like Orijen or Acana, or now I have just tried the Addiction's Wild Kangaroo and apple......They really like Addiction's Perfect Summer Brushtail! Willie loves that one.... I have their La Porchetta which is a kibble and it is pork. They love Stella & Chewy's freeze dried. They have no issues with mixing it up either......in fact they love all the varieties.....


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

Just thought I would share this for the Blue Buffalo feeders, it was posted on another dog forum that I post on

http://www.cvm.msu.edu/about-the-co...rchers-link-pet-food-dog-illnesses-nationwide



MagicRe said:


> our dogs are fed a prey model raw diet.


This ^^


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

We usually feed TOTW, and have for years. Aesop's been picky lately though, so they're eating Avoderm for a bit. When he decides it's boring we'll go back to TOTW. The puppy, due to needing a food with a lower calcium level, is on Earthborn Holistics

ETA that we routinely give raw meals as well as fresh foods also


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Blue Buffalo mixed with Evenger's canned 100% meat. Sassy likes the pheasent, and Zeus likes the rabbit.

I'd like to do raw, but my Grandparents won't do it.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Wellness Core reduced fat, and some raw meaty bones once or twice a week. I plan on rotating grain free kibbles once I get her weight where I want it. So far other than the Wellness we've tried Professional (from Feeder's Supply- not grain free), TOTW, and Earthborn Holistic Primitive Naturals.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

My sled dogs get Native energy level 4 and I just switched my pet dog's food and I can't for the life of me remember the name. I think it is something that our feed store makes.


----------



## ozcot (Jul 26, 2009)

Was feeding my dog Purina One but once a week or so she would eat grass and get sick figure it was her being a dog. Then she was scratching and licking alot. Took the plunge and got her some Healthwise Lamb formula. Since the switch over 3 months ago she has not eaten any grass and has not been sick at her stomach and her scratching and licking has subsided as well. I know Healthwise may not be the best but it is 100 times better that what she was used to eating, Also I have noted a change in her energy levels and she seems to enjoy eating.


----------



## Red Brindle Baby (Oct 11, 2010)

We feed Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy lamb & rice. No Wheat, no corn, no soy.


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Red Brindle Baby said:


> We feed Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy lamb & rice. No Wheat, no corn, no soy.


haha My food is the same way and when I describe it to people who ask me about it I always say "It has no wheat, no corn, no soy." lol!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm in the process of switching Buffy from Natural Balance Ultra Premium to Merrick's Whole Earth Farms, I think they are pretty even in quality and ingredients, but the Whole Earth Farms is significantly cheaper, and I like that it's made/sourced in the U.S. (NB is about $30 for 15 lbs.; WEF is about $22 for 17 lbs.) She also seems to like the WEF a lot more.

I wanted to switch her to something better, but my first choice, Acana, is just too much around here (about $45 for 12 lbs.). I was willing to pay maybe $5-$8 more per bag, but not $15 more for a smaller bag. And my second choice, Wellness CORE, is only slightly more money than NB, but says to not feed it to dogs under 1 year old (Buffy is just over 9 months) - regular/puppy Wellness didn't seem much better in quality than NB/WEF. I will probably try the Wellness CORE after she turns 1.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

melaka said:


> I'm in the process of switching Buffy from Natural Balance Ultra Premium to Merrick's Whole Earth Farms, I think they are pretty even in quality and ingredients, but the Whole Earth Farms is significantly cheaper, and I like that it's made/sourced in the U.S. (NB is about $30 for 15 lbs.; WEF is about $22 for 17 lbs.) She also seems to like the WEF a lot more.


NB Ultra is one of my favorite bang for the buck kibbles and we have also had very good results from Whole Earth Farms. FWIW, WEF is available at www.petfooddirect.com for $14.62 for 17 lbs. You would have to pay shipping but since they are located outside of Philadelphia it would be as little as possible. You could probably add 12 cans of WEF ($13) for the same shipping fee. I think the canned food (it's grainless) is even better than the kibble, relatively speaking.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MusherChic said:


> My sled dogs get Native energy level 4 and I just switched my pet dog's food and I can't for the life of me remember the name. I think it is something that our feed store makes.


Does this keep a good weight on the sled dogs during sledding season? My GSD is almost skeletal in the winter because I can hardly keep weight on him; we're all a lot more active in the nice cold weather and we all laze and sleep in the crappy summer heat, lol!  Last winter I kept him on Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete (32% protein, 25% fat) and he looked great. I rotate w/TOTW and Royal Canin, but the RC is pretty expensive and the TOTW he does "OK" on. I'm looking for something to add to his rotation come wintertime when we're all living outside!


----------



## MusherChic (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes it does. I love it for that reason and because its a very natural food. If I had a bag handy I would post the ingredients. Its pretty much the same as Diamond as far as protein and fat, 35% protein and 25% fat. Almost all of the dogs get different amounts. I have one Alaskan/Grey Hound who can go a whole winter with only 2 cups of feed a day and only 1 cup of feed in the summer. I have a Euro Hound who will probably take 4 to 6 cups of feed in the winter plus meat. Sled dogs are also kept at their minimum weight (athlete weight I like to call it) so they aren't fed as much as the average pet dog. The cold weather and the intense racing and training help keep excess weight off in the winter.
Heres a link to their site if you want to check them out! Its an awesome food! Native Dog Food
Oh and if you wanted to know, the dogs have great coats on this food and firmer and less stool.
Probably to much information, sorry about that!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia gets Acana rotated through the 3 different grain free flavors, sometimes we rotate through Orijen as well. Anything grain free I don't mind trying but Acana and Orijen are my favorite.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

philovance said:


> NB Ultra is one of my favorite bang for the buck kibbles and we have also had very good results from Whole Earth Farms. FWIW, WEF is available at www.petfooddirect.com for $14.62 for 17 lbs. You would have to pay shipping but since they are located outside of Philadelphia it would be as little as possible. You could probably add 12 cans of WEF ($13) for the same shipping fee. I think the canned food (it's grainless) is even better than the kibble, relatively speaking.


Thanks for the info; I'll check it out. I'm also glad to hear someone who likes WEF. I guess it's pretty new so it's hard to find much info on it (I can't find it on dogfoodanalysis.com though it is on dogfoodadvisor.com).


----------



## Meadow's Mom (May 13, 2010)

Meadow has been on Horizon Legacy grain free kibble since we brought her home. Was thinking about rotating in TOTW or Orijen but I am hesitant to mess with success.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

I feed Orijen puppy at the moment. Once George is a year old I plan on rotating between the three adult varieties Orijen offers, luckily they are available in my area.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

Everyone (cats included) are raw fed here. Have been since they walked through the door.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

MagicRe said:


> our dogs are fed a prey model raw diet.


I have been meaning to ask what is the "prey model" raw?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Prey model raw is mimicking the make up of a large animal bit by bit. It consists of 80% meat, 10% organ - half liver and half kidney/brain/pancreas/spleen and 10% edible bone. I try to feed as much beef/pork/lamb/venison type red meat as possible and vary the organs as much as possible as well. I also feed some fish that is high in omega 3 as the meat Max gets isn't pastured or wild.

BARF is another widely fed type of raw which has more bone and a % of veggies as well. Most pre made raw is of this type.


----------



## josh83 (Jan 26, 2010)

I feed my dog Orijen I rotate between the 3 Orijen formulas.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Currently Kirkland from costco.

I'm debating on going back on RAW. only stopped due to our trip in the summer we took Blaze on, couldnt do RAW on a 1month road trip lol.

Will eventually get him and now new puppy back on RAW


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

We feed Orijen in the morning and raw beef at night (when the kibble is gone we will be doing full raw.)


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Both Gizmo (10) and Gracie (9 months) are on TOTW. We were on High Prarie for a couple of months but now we are on the new Sierra Mountain lamb formula. Both seem to like it. Shiny coats, good stool...and the SM has a lower protein than all other formulas. We like it.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

New puppy is Orijen puppy, 3 others get TOTW and Blue Wilderness as well as raw a couple times a week. We have our own chickens so its super cheap for us.


----------



## 2Dogs&ACat (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to feed my dogs Evo when I got it wholesale form the kennel I worked for. Now that I've moved away and am living on my own while attending college my pups get Earth Farms. It's not exceptional but its decent and is a real bargain compared to many other brands, many of which arent even as good nutritionaly.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 26, 2010)

Raw fed here.

Tonight's menu:

1.25lbs RBM (Raw meaty bones) - Chicken back, turkey neck
1.12lbs MM (Muscle meat) - Ground beef, ground lamb
0.63 OM (organ meat) - Beef liver

Enjoy!


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Elisabeth wrote:

Raw fed here.

Tonight's menu:

1.25lbs RBM (Raw meaty bones) - Chicken back, turkey neck
1.12lbs MM (Muscle meat) - Ground beef, ground lamb
0.63 OM (organ meat) - Beef liver

Enjoy!

------------------

Wow! Just wow! Diet, photos, dog. Just wow.


----------

